# Harnesses?



## Strangeaddiction (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello all! I am fairly new to the mini driving world (been training and showing big horses my whole life!) I am looking into getting my first mini, he is a chestnut and white pinto, very talented mover (plan to show him in country probably).

Anyways I am looking for opinions. He won't come with anything so I am trying to search around for a good work harness and eventually a good show harness as well. I will also be looking for a cart. Can anyone suggest places to look? The gal who has been helping me suggested Star Lake Tack. Do people usually buy harnesses new or used? I know with saddles and tack for my big horses I would rather by used!

My second question is, most harnesses I see come with options of brass or chrome trim and sometimes an accent color. I'm the kind of person that clean and classy looks the best. What do you think would look best on a chestnut and white pinto? I plan to show Pinto and AMHA/AMHR. Chestnut to me is the hardest color to pick stuff for!


----------



## Barefootin (Oct 15, 2015)

We have a mix of used, new, and custom harness. When we need harness we SHOP. I rarely buy the first thing I see. There are several Facebook pages that offer mini sized tack from used item up to custom orders.

We show our chestnuts in a wide variety of colors mostly depending on the shade chestnut and the horses personality. Jewel tones for flash or pastels to downplay a certain area.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 15, 2015)

New or used depends on what you want and what is available in your shopping area. I usually buy new just because it means I can get exactly what I want (i have ordered harness with a few custom fit parts) and because locally there usually isn't much available to pick from. Buying used from a distance means not being able to look at the harness except in photos. I have bought my harnesses from Ozark Mtn. I am very happy with the carriage harness they sell--they also sell some nice show harness.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Oct 23, 2015)

Could anyone recommend Mini FB groups!? I have been having trouble finding them. I have been Shopping for harnesses and asking around, I have heard good things about Star Lake Tack's work harness. Trying to decide if I should go Brass or Chrome. He is more of an orangey chestnut and white, about 50/50 color. I will try and get pictures today!!!


----------



## Barefootin (Oct 25, 2015)

Here are some. They made not have exactly what you're looking for but you can ask on the page for help finding what you want.

Custom made miniature horse and pony items (not a lot of harness)

Miniature horse and pony Draft - single and team- harness/cart/wagons (draft mostly a few pleasure items)

Miniature horse show tack

Mini tack buy sell trade

Carriage driving classifieds

Miniature horse/pony carts for sale

Miniature horse/pony harness for sale

Show harness pony's and horses and tack for sale

Driving ponies

South Forty Design(on Facebook) makes custom show harness for minis

Happy Shopping!


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 25, 2015)

Ozark Mtn Mini Tack and Mini Express also have harness and websites advertised right here on LB.

I purchased an "entry level" leather show harness from Ozark and like it though have not ended up showing with it yet.

I personally prefer chrome over brass - I don't like brass on too many horse colors - and it's easier for me to clean. For me it is also easier to match the "color" of chrome to other items in your ensemble and to your cart (even in AMHR/AMHA shows you want them to match) and in any other type of show driving they are "required" to match. Show harness is usually dark brown or black w/ the new western styles being in leather of varying colors to match the way a western show saddle is done. There are many things now a days to add lots of "bling".

Generally if you use a brown harness, you want your cart/carriage to only be in natural or lightly stained coloring (no colored paint).

For work/training harness, there are many other options for type of harness, material of harness and colors! You could have all kinds of fun mixing and matching!

Many Amish companies make working/training tack out of bio/beta-thane products and so does Comfy-Fit, Carolina Carriages USA, Yonnies Harness (think they have distributors now, can't purchase direct anymore) and probably others in the last 2-3 yrs that I don't have contacts/websites for. Not sure what is out near you on the West Coast - you can also visit Rural Heritage and find other companies of harness producers in leather, beta/bio-thane and nylon in pleasure, marathon and "work" type harness.


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 25, 2015)

Here is a link that shows two carts that would work with brass hardware.

The EZ entry style cart (black seat and fittings) actually has some brass hardware as well - the hub caps, the rein rail, the ends on the single tree, the tacks holding the leather parts on the shafts (I think, can't see them well). You might be able to use either black or brown harness, not sure...

The wooden "Gig" cart would require a brown harness and believe you could use brass fittings as well. But the hubcaps appear to be painted brown... ?? Even though this cart would be difficult for me to get in/out of, I was heavily drooling over it.




It is BEAUTIFUL!

Mini horse Amish made carts


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Oct 26, 2015)

As promised, here are some pictures of him. I am looking to do black leather, not brown, just was wondering what would look better, brass or chrome. I am leaning towards chrome for his color. He is so orange.


----------



## MiniNHF (Oct 26, 2015)

When I started off with my first mini, I bought my first harness used as far as for use around the farm, training etc since I knew we would not be showing in driving for another year or so and then bought another harness new that is ONLY used for shows, so it stays nice and doesn't get beat up from wear and tear as the training harness does.

I like star lake tack, they are extremely helpful and nice people. Also if you go to a show they are at and you want to buy a harness she will fit it to your horse I have heard. I bought a western styled halter from her at a show and the crown piece was to small so she swapped it out right then and there for a slightly larger one and then it fit perfect.

I chose to go with Brass fittings because of my chestnut stallion and it looks better with his color.


----------



## MiniNHF (Oct 26, 2015)

Just a couple looks at my boy's set up since he is chestnut to give you an idea of what the brass looks like.. which I had some more close ups but I only have access to those photos right now


----------

